# Eye contact



## lion_sta

Cum s-ar traduce mai bine eye contact.


----------



## szivike

<<....>>
*
Eye contact* - poate fi contact vizual, dar și aici depinde foarte mult de context.


----------



## lion_sta

Acum ma intereseaza doar eye contact.
Context: Copilul face eye contact cu mama.
MS de raspuns


----------



## farscape

to make eye contact - a privi drept/direct in ochi

Later,


----------

